# Closed-end Cigar



## jfrantz (Sep 7, 2009)

I call it the Long Fellow. Koa w 6 coats of CA only. I’m looking forward to making a longer one next time!!


----------



## papaturner (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice......How long is Longfellow?


----------



## jfrantz (Sep 7, 2009)

Approximately 9 inches.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 7, 2009)

You do know that size is unimportant don't you?

Wonderful looking pen and a great finish.  Nice job!:biggrin:


----------



## jfrantz (Sep 7, 2009)

I’ve always heard it’s not the length but the girth that counts!


----------



## Bree (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow... I'll bet that Koa shimmers in the light!  Really cool pen!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 8, 2009)

That is an awesome pen.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 8, 2009)

Lovely pen with a fantastic finish!


----------



## jfrantz (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for the input! Has anyone done something similar? Maybe a different design?


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 10, 2009)

jfrantz said:


> Thanks for the input! Has anyone done something similar? Maybe a different design?



I recently did a slimline that was somewhat similar.  It wasn't 9" long, only about 7 - 71/2".  It's the orange one in this post.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=50832


----------



## jfrantz (Sep 11, 2009)

mbroberg said:


> I recently did a slimline that was somewhat similar. It wasn't 9" long, only about 7 - 71/2". It's the orange one in this post.
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=50832


Cool Mike, nice pen! How did you secure it to the lathe?


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 11, 2009)

jfrantz said:


> Cool Mike, nice pen! How did you secure it to the lathe?



After rounding, cutting and drilling the blank I turned the lower barrel between centers using JohnnyCNC's bushings.  I secured the upper barrel in a collet chuck and turned it one end at a time without bushings.  How did you do yours?


----------

